# Pump starter



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Don't suppose there's an electric clutch between the prime mover and the pump head, is there?


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

I know that the plant I do a lot of work at has rented deisel pumps that had a set of floats for starting and stoping the engine. They were rented from Godwin pumps.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 19, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Don't suppose there's an electric clutch between the prime mover and the pump head, is there?


Not sure, I will be out there next week to take a closer look at things. They just hit me with this idea over the phone this morning.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 19, 2008)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> I know that the plant I do a lot of work at has rented deisel pumps that had a set of floats for starting and stoping the engine. They were rented from Godwin pumps.


Thanks, I just contacted them and they are checking to see if they have anything that will be compatable with the owners equirtment.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

At some level the key switch control on your genset is just an electrical contact. To that end if you can find the circuit* and wire in a relay, you can energize that relay with anything. At that point you can then just use any standard pump control relay. Time Mark makes some pretty simple to use Pump-Up / Pump-Down relays, you would need one that works on 12VDC probably to be compatible with the genset battery system.

* Just like hot wiring a car, you need the circuit to engage the starter momentarily (think one-shot timer), then hold the ignition on.

Come to think of it, you could probably do this with one of those "Programmable Relays" like the Siemens LOGO (because I know for a fact that they have a 12VDC version). it would provide the one-shot, the level float monitoring and the hold-in circuits all in one. 

But for Lift Stations I think the float switch circuits need to be Intrinsically Safe, so either use ISRs in between or maybe you can get away with Zener Barriers since it's going to be 12VDC anyway.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

If your going from a key start to auto, keep in mind that your will need a crank cycle timer. You'll burn out the starter if you don't. 
See if you can set it up like a gen set. 
Let it cycle xx # of times before a lock out. 
Better to cycle lock and make a repair the to find it with a dead battery.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 19, 2008)

Wirenuting said:


> If your going from a key start to auto, keep in mind that your will need a crank cycle timer. You'll burn out the starter if you don't.
> See if you can set it up like a gen set.
> Let it cycle xx # of times before a lock out.
> Better to cycle lock and make a repair the to find it with a dead battery.


 
Thanks, That looks like what I need:thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Listen to what Jraef and especially to what Wirenuting said about a cycle timer. If you use a smart relay like the LOGO you can do an alarm if it cranks to many times and times out.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't know much about gen sets but I'd be thinking that maybe there is a off the shelf solution for this? Might check with some generator vendors.


----------

